# Follie Chelsea: acquistato per 62 milioni...Cucurella



## Andris (4 Agosto 2022)

Nuova puntata degli acquisti con cifre folli della Premier League.

Il Chelsea ha chiuso per Cucurella, terzino del Brighton di scuola spagnola dell'Espanyol, per circa 62 milioni di euro

Visite oggi, domani l'annuncio.


Sky News


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2022)

>


----------



## chicagousait (4 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nuova puntata degli acquisti con cifre folli della Premier League.
> 
> Il Chelsea ha chiuso per Cucurella, terzino del Brighton di scuola spagnola dell'Espanyol, per circa 62 milioni di euro
> 
> ...


Ma non è che i dirigenti del Chelsea sono Fassone e Mirabelli?


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nuova puntata degli acquisti con cifre folli della Premier League.
> 
> Il Chelsea ha chiuso per Cucurella, terzino del Brighton di scuola spagnola dell'Espanyol, per circa 62 milioni di euro
> 
> ...



In proporzione è come se tra due club di serie A un terzino si spostasse per 20-25mln....niente di clamoroso...


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Agosto 2022)

Un altro della saga dei capelloni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

Sarà il famoso Cacarella, come spesso chiamiamo il nostro Presidente della Repubblica.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nuova puntata degli acquisti con cifre folli della Premier League.
> 
> Il Chelsea ha chiuso per Cucurella, terzino del Brighton di scuola spagnola dell'Espanyol, per circa 62 milioni di euro
> 
> ...



Ma è logico, i loro osservatori gli avranno detto "prendete Cuchemeka" e loro per non sbagliare hanno preso il Chewbacca vero e pure il Cuccumella fake


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma non è che i dirigenti del Chelsea sono Fassone e Mirabelli?


il loro presidente non è un ologramma di twitter come Yong Li ma un cinquantenne con 4 miliardi di portafoglio


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2022)

addirittura esistono dei video su di lui...pensavo di leggere "forse cercavi Cuccureddu" cercando su google...

e il Brighton ieri smentiva con la poker face pensando "speriamo che ce cascano"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> In proporzione è come se tra due club di serie A un terzino si spostasse per 20-25mln....niente di clamoroso...


È una valutazione folle in ogni caso. 
Ha comprato meglio l'Arsenal a questo punto che a 50 milioni ha preso Gabriel Jesus. Folli invece le operazioni del Chelsea, dello United e del West Ham. La rivelazione della premier potrebbe essere il Leeds, mi piacciono molto gli acquisti che stanno facendo.


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Agosto 2022)

Alla prima inglese che chiede Theo rispondere con 180 milioni grazie. Perché Theo vale 3 Cucurella


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Agosto 2022)

ha fatto una grande stagione, ma le cifre sono veramente folli. Se non ricordo male ci eravamo anche noi su di lui quando era ancora in spagna


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nuova puntata degli acquisti con cifre folli della Premier League.
> 
> Il Chelsea ha chiuso per Cucurella, terzino del Brighton di scuola spagnola dell'Espanyol, per circa 62 milioni di euro
> 
> ...


se hanno preso lukaku per 115 milioni ci sta anche che prendano cucurella a 60.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ha fatto una grande stagione, ma le cifre sono veramente folli. Se non ricordo male ci eravamo anche noi su di lui quando era ancora in spagna


Guarda sui terzini è uno di quei ruoli in cui o ingaggi il fenomeno oppure puoi trovarteli con lo scouting. Persino il Liverpool è molto attento... Hanno appena preso un terzino scozzese, Calvin Ramsay, per due spicci... Il Liverpool mette i denari laddove serve, mentre Chelsea e United buttano letteralmente i soldi dalla finestra. 
In certi ruoli io sono favorevolissimo allo scouting spinto.


----------



## Maximo (4 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nuova puntata degli acquisti con cifre folli della Premier League.
> 
> Il Chelsea ha chiuso per Cucurella, terzino del Brighton di scuola spagnola dell'Espanyol, per circa 62 milioni di euro
> 
> ...


Noi con 20 mln abbiamo preso T. Hernandez


----------



## Blu71 (5 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nuova puntata degli acquisti con cifre folli della Premier League.
> 
> Il Chelsea ha chiuso per Cucurella, terzino del Brighton di scuola spagnola dell'Espanyol, per circa 62 milioni di euro
> 
> ...



Troppi soldi danno alla testa.


----------



## sunburn (5 Agosto 2022)

Lo prendevo sempre all’ultimo FIFA a cui ho giocato(tre o quattro anni fa) perché diventava fortissimo. 

(Prendevo sempre anche il nostro Rafael. )


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2022)

riciclaggio o soldi destinati in Russia


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nuova puntata degli acquisti con cifre folli della Premier League.
> 
> Il Chelsea ha chiuso per Cucurella, terzino del Brighton di scuola spagnola dell'Espanyol, per circa 62 milioni di euro
> 
> ...


hype dovuto al fatto che è capellone, altrimenti valeva 20M.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nuova puntata degli acquisti con cifre folli della Premier League.
> 
> Il Chelsea ha chiuso per Cucurella, terzino del Brighton di scuola spagnola dell'Espanyol, per circa 62 milioni di euro
> 
> ...


Scusate ma un passo dal lastrico con la faccenda Russia - Abramovich questa spendono milioni pure per i distributori di bibite?


----------



## EmmePi (5 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nuova puntata degli acquisti con cifre folli della Premier League.
> 
> Il Chelsea ha chiuso per Cucurella, terzino del Brighton di scuola spagnola dell'Espanyol, per circa 62 milioni di euro
> 
> ...


E quì qualcuno pensa sia esagerata una valutazione di 100 milioni per Leao...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> In proporzione è come se tra due club di serie A un terzino si spostasse per 20-25mln....niente di clamoroso...


Bravissimo.
Il mercato interno inglese non fa testo.

Inutile marmotta vada a proporre i suoi col cappello in mano e la bava alla bocca.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Agosto 2022)

Ufficiale.

Cifre paurose:

55 milioni di sterline per la parte fissa + 7 mln di £ di bonus.

Al cambio attuale, in Euro sono 65,45 milioni + 8,33 mln di bonus.

In totale quasi 74 mln di euro.

E pensare che solo sette giorni fa il City aveva offerto 36 mln contro la richiesta di 50, comunque trattabili, del Brighton.

In una settimana il valore di Cucurella è quasi raddoppiato, o forse sono impazziti i dirigenti del Chelsea. Chiedono 50 e loro ne offrono 74.... che acidi usano i dirigenti del Chelsea?


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ufficiale.
> 
> Cifre paurose:
> 
> ...


Incredibile. Per me il calcio sta prendendo una brutta direzione, la passione muore davanti a certi numeri. Non voglio fare il solito discorso moralista, pero' devono esserci limiti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Agosto 2022)

buttano letteralmente nel cesso centinaia di milioni, speriamo si riprendano Baka senza rompere


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Agosto 2022)

Meno male che i tifosi del Chelsea dovevano piangere sangue per l'addio di Abrahamovich oh

Questi hanno già speso quanto 180mln? Ed ancora manca un mese alla fine i famosi 300 mln che parlano non sono poi cosi utopici.

Da noi invece i famosi 300 mln si sono trasformati in 50


----------



## mandraghe (5 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Per me il calcio sta prendendo una brutta direzione, la passione muore davanti a certi numeri. Non voglio fare il solito discorso moralista, pero' devono esserci limiti.




Che poi non capisco chi dice che è normale in una lega ricca come la Premier. 

Già i 36 mln offerti dal City erano esagerati, ma appunto giustificabili con la bolla della Premier. Ma 74 mln totali sono una roba senza senso.

Cucurella ha 0 presenze nelle coppe europee ed una presenza, datata un anno fa in nazionale e in amichevole, a 24 anni. Ora capisco tutto, ma che un giocatore con questo curriculum valga quanto venne pagato Lukaku 2 anni fa dall'Inter è inconcepibile. 

Avessero bruciato 74 milioni di euro avrebbero fatto meglio, e non sto scherzando.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Meno male che i tifosi del Chelsea dovevano piangere sangue per l'addio di Abrahamovich oh
> 
> Questi hanno già speso quanto 180mln? Ed ancora manca un mese alla fine i famosi 300 mln che parlano non sono poi cosi utopici.
> 
> Da noi invece i famosi 300 mln si sono trasformati in 50




Eh però questo non è spendere, questo è scialacquare soldi senza criterio.

Con quella cifra ne trovavi 30 migliori e probabilmente ci risparmiavi pure.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che poi non capisco chi dice che è normale in una lega ricca come la Premier.
> 
> Già i 36 mln offerti dal City erano esagerati, ma appunto giustificabili con la bolla della Premier. Ma 74 mln totali sono una roba senza senso.
> 
> ...


Non é normale. Tutto é impazzito, ma non lo fanno solo tra di loro. Guardate un po' che razza di prezzi abbiamo raggiunto, loro e gli sceicchi hanno inquinato il calcio. Assieme ai fessi del Barca.

1. Dobbiamo fare a schiaffi con il Leeds per un giocatore del Bruges. Bruges che la tira perché ha un'offerta senza senso e vuole spillare più soldi possibile.
2. I presidenti delle altre squadre si adeguano ai prezzi della PL. Cairo, Lotito, ADl sono solo alcuni cancri che abbiamo in casa, ma é in tutta Europa cosi. 
3. Valori sballati. Ogni anno si superano, il prossimo Cuccurella verrà pagato 100M, quello dopo 150M e poi 300M. Fin dove si vuole arrivare? 

Poi non é assolutamente vero che queste valutazioni siano giustificate perché si scambiano giocatori nel loro recinto. Magari facessero i cavoli loro in casa loro e non assecondassero il mercato straniero con le stesse pretese.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh però questo non è spendere, questo è scialacquare soldi senza criterio.
> 
> Con quella cifra ne trovavi 30 migliori e probabilmente ci risparmiavi pure.


Kalulu o Tomori quanto valgono? Ci vendono Tomori a 30 e prendono questo a pîù del doppio? Mah.

Preferisco le logiche del Milan, e faccio come la volpe e l'uva. Di essere deriso non mi va, c'é una via di mezzo, ma meglio l'esagerazione verso il ribasso che l'esagerazione verso il pollo come fanno loro.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non é normale. Tutto é impazzito, ma non lo fanno solo tra di loro. Guardate un po' che razza di prezzi abbiamo raggiunto, loro e gli sceicchi hanno inquinato il calcio. Assieme ai fessi del Barca.
> 
> 1. Dobbiamo fare a schiaffi con il Leeds per un giocatore del Bruges. Bruges che la tira perché ha un'offerta senza senso e vuole spillare più soldi possibile.
> 2. I presidenti delle altre squadre si adeguano ai prezzi della PL. Cairo, Lotito, ADl sono solo alcuni cancri che abbiamo in casa, ma é in tutta Europa cosi.
> ...




Anche in Italia ai tempi d'oro internamente alcuni giocatori venivano pagati molto. Penso a Crespo, Veron, Vieri, Batistuta, Rui o Inzaghi. Però qua parliamo di giocatori incredibili, titolari in nazionale e quotati in italia e all'estero. 

Invece in premier cialtroni come Grealish costano 115 e giocatori normali come questo 74 mln. Per tacere del resto. 

Purtroppo loro guadagnano 5 volte tanto rispetto alla serie A. Finché sarà così dovremo accettare il loro predominio.

Colpa nostra: ci sono milioni di italiani in Usa, milioni in Sud America, dove ad esempio quasi metà della popolazione di San paolo ha origini italiane, per tacere dell'Argentina. In estremo oriente l'Italia è vista come un paese da imitare e dove per 20 anni l'unico calcio che esisteva era il nostro. I nostri dirigenti sportivi in pochi anni hanno distrutto tutto. La vicenda San Siro spiega tante cose.

Che poi in Italia è solo il calcio ad essere in difficoltà: in tutti gli altri sport siamo molto cresciuti, penso al Basket in ripresa, al tennis, agli ultimi mondiali di nuoto, al volley, alla pallanuoto, ecc. Il calcio invece sta perdendo spettatori e interesse per colpa di un pugno di cialtroni incompetenti.


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Agosto 2022)

Cucurella, quello andato alla cronaca per l'esame di italiano di sanchez? Solo così me ne spiegherei il costo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Meno male che i tifosi del Chelsea dovevano piangere sangue per l'addio di Abrahamovich oh
> 
> Questi hanno già speso quanto 180mln? Ed ancora manca un mese alla fine i famosi 300 mln che parlano non sono poi cosi utopici.
> 
> Da noi invece i famosi 300 mln si sono trasformati in 50


Ogni volta che cambia proprietà si spende. Pure il Milan con Cardinale


----------



## cris (5 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nuova puntata degli acquisti con cifre folli della Premier League.
> 
> Il Chelsea ha chiuso per Cucurella, terzino del Brighton di scuola spagnola dell'Espanyol, per circa 62 milioni di euro
> 
> ...


Ho mangiato cucumella cit


----------

